# base5.cab



## stup (Jul 9, 2005)

I have bought sound blaster live 24 bit,I have tried to install it and asked to load my windows98 se disc. The problem is I have lost my disc can you help me download Base5.cab.


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Go here: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=78277

Click under file name where it says Base5.cab

Click download this file by logging in with an existing account

Use temp as the username and 512 as the password

Download the file. Good luck! Post back if it works or you need more help.


----------

